# Tarantulas



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

I have a decent collection of these spiders from around the world. This is a few of my specimens

A versicolor


Brachypelma boehmei


T blondi (youngster)


Cyclosternum fasciatum


Brachypelma smithi


Psalmopoeus cambridgei


Pamphobeteus nigricolor


G rosea (eating a mouse!!!)  


P regalis


Nhandu chromatus


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

im sorry if i saw one of those on the ground, its getting SMASHED!!!!!

my bad


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

I hope one gets in your undies :rasp:


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

arent they poisinous? my boss just bought an african zebra somethin or other... are they poisionous? he wont touch it, i see you handle them


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice spiders


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

All spiders have venom. No tarantulas are toxic enuff to kill you. Some species are more docile than others. The one I am holding is a very laid back and docile species. It never tries to bite.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

BrianS said:


> All spiders have venom. No tarantulas are toxic enuff to kill you. Some species are more docile than others. The one I am holding is a very laid back and docile species. It never tries to bite.
> [snapback]969605[/snapback]​


they are or arent toxic enough to kill humans? they creep me out







if i saw one it'd get a size 9 footprint right on its dome peice.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nice, I have been looking into getting one for a while. How many do you have in total?


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

I have 27 at the moment. Yeah I'm an arachnid freak lol


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

hiphopn said:


> BrianS said:
> 
> 
> > All spiders have venom. No tarantulas are toxic enuff to kill you. Some species are more docile than others. The one I am holding is a very laid back and docile species. It never tries to bite.
> ...


They can't kill a man, but a bite from one of the _Poecilotheria_ species will be quite unpleasant. Except for that one genus, it's no worse than a beesting. Many have reported little no effects from a bite, although they may be able to "dry bite" like venomous snakes.

-PK


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Just want to add a couple of small things.
First, the mechanical bite is pretty unpleasant, sort of like taking a pait of manicure scissors and jamming them into yourself. 
Second, I was bit by a B.smithi on the forearm and my arm swelled up to about 1/3rd again its normal size, I broke out in massive sweats and was nauseous for about 1/2 an hour which is obviously a reaction to the venom and some people can die from anaphylactic shock, so while the venom itself isn't abnormally toxic, the reaction can be very bad. 
Third, while only the New World tarantulas have them, urticating hairs can be a serious problem. I kept lots of T's for years with no problem but developed an allergy to the hairs. If I get "flicked", I get small watery and incredibly itchy blisters and have to take massive amounts of Benedryl for a week. I still like t's but can only keep Old World'ers and my one totally docile G. pulchra female, who I wouldn't give up for anything.


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

So far T blondi has the worst urticating hair I have ever dealt with. The others don't bother much though


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

what do u keep all those in thats a sh*t load of spiders could u take some full setup shots....thanks.....awesome collection


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

nice lil blondi. I got rid of most of my T's last year. Here's one of my holdbacks, a mature female P. cancerides i call fluffy. She is 7-8" (im 5'11), with big shoulders for scale. ). All i have left are my pedes, "fluffy", and a female blondi.

wrong pic....









http://photobucket.com/albums/v83/NichOCon...ent=HB-037F.jpg


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

thats disgusting


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

hey BrianS I got this spider about three months ago but never fed a mouse what do you think?rose hair


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those are buetiful


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

thats a massive collection man, pics of all of em chillin out in their houses would be cool.


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

ahhhhhhh spiders are wicked


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

my wife used to have a rose hair... i have never touched it... but she loved it... we had it for 6 YEARS!!!!


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

thats really something!!

looks gr8!!


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

EWWWW


----------



## Playboydontcurr (Feb 24, 2004)

those are just foul and should be stepped on immediately


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

love that smithi Brian


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

those seem very scary


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

those seem very scary


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

those seem very scary


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

those seem very scary


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

those seem very scary


----------

